# Control System, Battery, & Sound Installation Videos



## SteveS (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I have been installing battery, control, and sound systems into large scale locomotives for years. The video bug has also bitten. So here are a few how-I-did-it videos of some recent projects for your edification, entertainment, or treatment for insomnia. Installations like these are not difficult. I hope you find the information helpful. If you have any questions about how or why I did something please post a reply in this forum, make a comment on the YouTube page, or send me an email at [email protected].

Steve Seidensticker

*Porter*
This describes installation of an AirWire receiver, two batteries, a Soundtraxx decoder, an exciter (speaker) into a Bachman Fn3 0-4-0 Porter steam switcher. I normally install 14.8 volt lithium batteries, but due to space limitations I used two 7.4 volt batteries wired in series. There is a large weight in this loco that had to be cut up to make everything fit.





*Mogul*
Here is the installation of a BlueRailDCC 5 amp receiver, a Soundtraxx decoder, and a CVP 14.8 volt battery into a 25+ year old LGB 2-6-0 Mogul. It had the original LGB sound system in it along with an old battery and control system. All that was removed but the speaker was retained.

The previous installer had severed the connection between the electrical pickups and motor. That is one one of the basics of any DCC installation. Old locos generally have a direct connection between the wheel/skate pickup and the motor. Newer locos that advertise themselves as “DCC Ready” have already separated this connection.

The BlueRailDCC receiver allows the loco to be controlled by an iPhone or iPad app.





*Climax*
This describes the installation of a BlueRailDCC 5 amp receiver and a CVP 14.8 volt battery into a new Bachmann Fn3 Climax that already has a factory installed Soundtraxx decoder. I was able to squeeze the BlueRail board into the fuel bunker next to the decoder. The only space available for the battery was the space in the cab occupied by the fireman. Although the battery is visible it is black and very unobtrusive.





*MTH F7*
This is the installation of a fairly large (6800mAh) CVP 14.8 volt battery and a Tam Valley DRS1 receiver (AirWire compatible) into a pair of 1:32 scale MTH F7A units. The factory installed DCC decoder and other electronics were retained. These units are permanently coupled back-to-back in a master/slave relationship. The battery and receiver are in one unit and the decoder and other electronics are in the other.





*GCL Rollin’*
This is just a fun video that my son and I made of a “sweeper” train on my Gopher Canyon Line. It picks up all the cars in a town at the end of an operating session and take them to the main yard.


----------

